# Dear Abby, I lover her but. . .



## Melensdad

Dear Abby,

So my project for today was to get the pressure washer out and clean the pool cover, flip it over, clean the other side, and put it way.  Obviously this required some sunshine for drying the cover and a clean place to do the job.

I picked the DRIVEWAY.  Its reasonably flat.  Its large enough to spread out the pool cover without any parts out in the lawn.  Its basically exposed to full sun.

So I tell my wife that this is my plan.  BUT FIRST I have to run an errand, will be back soon.

While I am gone, lovely wife decides to take things into her own hands.  She spreads the cover out on the lawn, in the dog yard, where there is fresh cut grass and the occasional pile of dog poop.  

BUT WAIT, THERE IS MORE, she spreads it out under the WEEPING WILLOW tree so I have to work under the tree, in the shade, with mosquitos trying to suck me dry, and with leaves falling onto the cover every time I move and the freshly cut grass is constantly blowing onto the cover. . . fortunately SHE found a fresh pile of dog doo-doo and not me.

Seriously this is a very smart woman and I do love her, but there are these rare times when I cannot understand the mind of my wife.

Is it just me who is baffled by the mind of a wife?

Signed:
Dazed & Confused Husband


----------



## muleman RIP

Well you need to RESPECT the kind thought that prompted her to make a little more work for you. Then let her help move it where it needs to be.


----------



## loboloco

Dear Dazed,  Nope.  Every man who ever had one has been confused by the mental processes of a wife.  I think they are all firmly convinced that men are just 4 year olds and thus they act accordingly.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

loboloco said:


> Dear Dazed,  Nope.  Every man who ever had one has been confused by the mental processes of a wife.  I think they are all firmly convinced that men are just 4 year olds and thus they act accordingly.



Wiser words can not be spoken!


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> Dear Dazed,  Nope.  Every man who ever had one has been confused by the mental processes of a wife. * I think they are all firmly convinced that men are just 4 year olds and thus they act accordingly.*



That's because we women have become accustomed to babying/coddling men as well as children... AND we know how to get things done in short order..


----------



## Lia

loboloco said:


> . I think they are all firmly convinced that men are just 4 year olds and thus they act accordingly.


 
You mean they're not? Don't tell me I've been laboring under a false impression all this time? Don't rock the foundations of my view of the world of men, its all too much to take in at one sitting...   

...and, I don't wanna sound supercilious here Melensdad *she said smiling superciliously), but I have three Dogs who* all* do their business in a single designated area of the yard, and nowhere else...  Makes it easier to clear up, keeps it away from the house and lawn, and teaches the Dogs to be consistent and tidy in their manners.


----------



## muleman RIP

So you can train dogs but not men????


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> So you can train dogs but not men????


 
I can too!!!   I've got James Spader and Russell Crowe right where I want 'em!!!


----------



## k-dog

My wife helped me out with the solar cover.  We put it on at the beginning of the year then take it off and fold it up and put it away.  When I took the solar cover off the pool I just put it in the basement to dry.  The wife drags it outside and spreads it out on the grass.  Not sure how long she left it there but it looked like a UFO landed after she folded it up.  A nice large circle of dead grass browned to a crisp!!  Then she couldn't figure out what happened to the grass.  And no she isn't blonde.


----------



## loboloco

pirate_girl said:


> That's because we women have become accustomed to babying/coddling men as well as children... AND we know how to get things done in short order..


That explains the two hours to dress thing then


----------



## JEV

They're good at having babies, and should stay inside the house unless they can full explain the man's job that they want to do. If they fails the test by even one question, they are not allowed to even try to do the man's job, because they will muck it up so bad (then blame it on someone or something, never their incompetence) it will take a week for the man to fix the problem she created...that's after the new parts come in. They excell at fixing blame, not problems.


----------



## muleman RIP

JEV said:


> They're good at having babies, and should stay inside the house unless they can full explain the man's job that they want to do. If they fails the test by even one question, they are not allowed to even try to do the man's job, because they will muck it up so bad (then blame it on someone or something, never their incompetence) it will take a week for the man to fix the problem she created...that's after the new parts come in. They excell at fixing blame, not problems.


You are just a masochist looking for a beating aren't you?


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> You are just a masochist looking for a beating aren't you?


Perhaps a good spanking is in order for this ignorant beast of a man. Bring it on, Mama, bring it on. I love a good spanking.


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> That explains the two hours to dress thing then


Not for me.
5 minute shower, 15 minutes on hair and makeup.. good to go.
Probably shows too. 
Now shopping is a different matter.. _that_ is time consuming.
Takes me an hour to decide on which rug would look the best in any room.


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> They're good at having babies, and should stay inside the house unless they can full explain the man's job that they want to do. If they fails the test by even one question, they are not allowed to even try to do the man's job, because they will muck it up so bad (then blame it on someone or something, never their incompetence) it will take a week for the man to fix the problem she created...that's after the new parts come in. They excell at fixing blame, not problems.



You my darling can build, fix, bake, fish etc.. but can you save a life and do you have the knowledge about what to do on the spot in a traumatic, life threatening situation?
Nursing is also a man's job, but women _excel_ in the field!! We do I say!! 
Ha! I can do anything you can do.. so there!!


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> Perhaps a good spanking is in order for this ignorant beast of a man. Bring it on, Mama, bring it on. I love a good spanking.


BENDOVER!!! LOL!!!!!


----------

